
Ask HN: How plausible is Bitcoin to be a Intelligence Agency operation? - SirLJ
Just think about it: with all the secrecy and complexity around it&#x27;s origin, I wont be surprised one bit, if the whole thing is in fact a Government Intelligence Agency operation in order to combat terrorist (and criminal in some cases) financing with the illusion of border&#x2F;government free and untraceable currency (which is a quite a contradiction to the block chain technology powering the whole thing)...
======
pellanti
not very likely at all...although FBIare meant to own quite a substantial
amount of bitcoin from raids and seizures etc.
([https://www.wired.com/2013/12/fbi_wallet/](https://www.wired.com/2013/12/fbi_wallet/))

------
davelnewton
Approximately zero.

~~~
SirLJ
[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-06-12/exposed-real-
creato...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-06-12/exposed-real-creator-
bitcoin-likely-nsa-one-world-currency)

